# surprise, sort of



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

I almost missed the event, I wasn't expecting this until Thursday when I would have been at work. Introducing Blackbird Creek Farm's Benin, brown and white doeling, a little camera shy; and Borno, black with white buckling, who has the makings of a ham. (Carrying on with the Nigerian place name theme with ND goats). Mom is Mostly Minis Anambra; dad is Thistle Creek Ranch's Amber Moon. I am thrilled that this was a quick, easy birth, and that mom Annie is very calm and competent about it all. She was such a little princess growing up that I thought she would expect to be on the receiving end of care and attention all her life, rather than on the giving end.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

They are so cute! I love that little buck!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

What cutie pies! Congrats on an easy and successful kidding


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Cute babies, congratulations!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congratulations ! Beautiful babies  Glad it was a easy kidding for momma


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Little buck has a look that's says...yeah, I know, I'm cool!


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Adorable ! Congrats


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

Congrats!!


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

They are so adorable


----------

